# Frage zu einem speziellen Effekt in Web Anwendungen



## RobertS. (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber kann mir hier jemand sagen wie in Web Anwendungen dieser Effekt gemacht wird, dass die Dateneingabe zB. nach Anklicken eines Links zentriert in einem neuen Fenster bzw. einer neuen Ebene erfolgt und die eigentliche Page dann ausgegraut in den Hintergrund tritt ? 

Bei Ebay z.B. trifft man einen solchen Wizard Effekt oft an, wenn man verschiedene Funktionen von "Artikel verkaufen" benutzt. 

Was steckt da hinter ? Ist das ein Java Framework oder nur Javascript oder Ajax oder was auch immer ? 

Wäre super, wenn jemand eine Quelle parat hätte, die diese Technologie erläutert.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## merlin2 (18. Mai 2007)

Verstehe ich das richtig: Du möchtest ein neues Fenster öffnen?


----------



## RobertS (19. Mai 2007)

Es erscheint ein neues Fenster, allerdings ohne jegliche Dekorationen. vielleicht ist das auch ein CSS Layer der sichtbar wird. Aber das interessante ist, dass dieser Popup dann den Fokus hat, der Hintergrund der Seite wird dann leicht transparent ausgegraut. 
Wisst du nicht was ich meine ?


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2007)

Man nehme: Prototype und Scriptaculous

Hearaus kann kommen: Lightbox 2

Das hat nur mit Java soviel zu tun wie Stefan Raab mit Niveau.


----------



## merlin2 (19. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat nur mit Java soviel zu tun wie Stefan Raab mit Niveau.



Deshalb stehts ja im Bereich JavaScript.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

Dann hast du das gemovet, ohne das kenntlich zu machen. Nur mit dem Ziel mich zu verwirren! Böser Zauberer!


----------



## RobertS (20. Mai 2007)

Ja Danke. Genau das meine ich. Ich guck mir das mal an.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Deine Bemerkungen haben immerweniger mit dem Thema zu tun, AlArenal.
Wohingegen ich immer sachlich bleibe. :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

Deine Sachlichkeit hat dem Poster nun aber mal gar nüscht geholfen


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie muss die Zahl der eigenen Beiträge ja erhöht werden. :bae:
Übrigens schreibt man "nicht" anders.


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Jetzt schließ einer den Thread, damit diese Unsachlichkeiten ein Ende finden!


----------



## Jango (20. Mai 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt schließ einer den Thread, damit diese Unsachlichkeiten ein Ende finden!



Stimmt, merlin2 unterhält sich nämlich nur mit Trollen... Die sind wenigstens sachlich - schäm dich Al'  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss die Zahl der eigenen Beiträge ja erhöht werden. :bae:
> Übrigens schreibt man "nicht" anders.



Ich kenne meine Beitragszahl nicht und sie interessiert mich auch nicht.
Und klar schreibt man "nicht" anders als "nüscht". Das sollte man auch ohne #equals erkennen können. Aber schön, dass es auch dir auffällt


----------



## merlin2 (23. Mai 2007)

Obwohl es (wie die meisten Beiträge nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat): Deine alte Signatur fand ich besser, Al.


----------

